# So frustrated!



## livinginhope (Mar 5, 2011)

I just had to get on here and vent cause otherwise i will go crazy. I am sick again with the 4th gland/head/throat infection I've had this year so far and we're only in May!! I can barely cope with everything and I feel like I'm having a nervous breakdown. So tired of being sick and with people not really understanding how debilitating it all is. I feel so out of control. I don't want to take anymore antibiotics so will just see how it goes. I've taken the rest of the week off work so will just rest and do the minimum. My husband & kids are fairly supportive but they don't really understand properly what it's like.

I've decided that I have to put my gym membership on hold too because I just can't handle the physical side of it anymore so that is pretty upsetting for me cause it was my outlet and interest. Now I'll have to worry about gaining even more weight which I know will be really hard to get off again. My body just aches all the time and I can barely even take the dog for a short walk.

Hope this doctor I'm seeing next week can help, I'm getting to the end of my rope.

Anyway, I've vented so I'll be okay now. Hugs to you all. :hugs:


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

livinginhope said:


> I just had to get on here and vent cause otherwise i will go crazy. I am sick again with the 4th gland/head/throat infection I've had this year so far and we're only in May!! I can barely cope with everything and I feel like I'm having a nervous breakdown. So tired of being sick and with people not really understanding how debilitating it all is. I feel so out of control. I don't want to take anymore antibiotics so will just see how it goes. I've taken the rest of the week off work so will just rest and do the minimum. My husband & kids are fairly supportive but they don't really understand properly what it's like.
> 
> I've decided that I have to put my gym membership on hold too because I just can't handle the physical side of it anymore so that is pretty upsetting for me cause it was my outlet and interest. Now I'll have to worry about gaining even more weight which I know will be really hard to get off again. My body just aches all the time and I can barely even take the dog for a short walk.
> 
> ...


Hugs back at you!









I can't remember your situation. We have so so many members here. Sadly, I don't have time to go looking for the original threads so if you would like to update, I would like that.


----------



## bigfoot (May 13, 2011)

:anim_32:

I hear ya'. As a newbie struggling through this fun stuff, I'm learning a lot as I go. You're not losing your marbles, just struggling with something that seems to have a mind of its own!

Totally get what you are saying about support vs. understanding. With something that can't really be physically "seen" (aside from no energy, baggy eyes, etc.) it is hard for people to know where you are coming from.

Who would have ever thought such a small gland made such a big difference? Sheesh. Hang in there! Hope your doc can help you out!


----------

